
On Developer Happiness - dragosb91
https://www.banterly.net/2019/01/06/developer-hapiness-and-where-to-find-it/
======
therawcoder
This article has great points, but it misses the management's perspective

~~~
Nomentatus
It can be true for the individual company that underpaying (by restricting
raises) provides more profit than churn then takes away - if that's what you
mean. However, it brings me up short to think that this is a software fault
for the economy as a whole, presumably wasting resources by creating more
churn.

